# Husband's confusing and upsetting test results



## Maria_G (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
My husband and I are very new to this and the terminology we see on some of these sites still confuses us. Essentially we are two career minded people who have left it late to start a family, he is 41 and I am 40. After trying for 1 year we have yet to conceive and have started having some tests. So far it would appear that I am ovulating well although the quality of my eggs is maybe questionable given my age. However it is my husband's tests that are causing us confusion and upset. Aug 2011 test showed a sperm count of 26 million per ml with good motility; Oct 2011 showed only 2.5 million per ml with very poor motility; and then heartbreakingly Jan 2012 showed zero sperm count. We are dumbfounded! He is being referred for blood tests and a scan but we would really welcome hearing from anyone who has experienced this dramatic fluctuation, all advice welcome. Note, my husband is otherwise very if and healthy, he has not experienced any illnesses etc. over this period, there is no history of vasectomy etc.
Many thanks!!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Maria,

So sorry to hear how upset you are. I don't have great knowledge about sperm issues, but there is a specialist section on this board for male factor where you may like to repeat this question.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

It may be that there is some change in environmental/lifestyle factors for your DH. Factors affecting sperm can be infection/illness, smoking/drinking, laptop use, stress, medication, over exercising/cycling and age. Also depends sometimes on how soon after sex test is done maybe? It is sometimes hard to pin down exactly why there are fluctuating sperm counts.

Obviously you need a specialist to investigate further.

As you are 41, I would seek experty fertility advice immediately and also perhaps consider some basic testing to rule out issues with you as well. e.g. thyroid, basic clotting tests, infection tests for you and your DH, checks on your uterus to make sure all is well. The GP or clinic can run these.

I presume you are both with a good fertility clinc? You also need to have full testing (e.g. FSH, E2, LH, prolactin, AMH) etc to get an idea of your hormone profile. IIt is positive that your are ovulating, but as you are aware, the biggest factor in success is age - hence the need for speed!!

I hope you both find some answers and have success very soon.

Best,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Maria_G (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Daisy,
Many thanks for your reply. I will repost my question, have also joined a couple of other forums as we are desperate to hear of others who might have experienced similar and can give us hope! My husband's blood will be taken tomorrow and his scan is due for Feb 10th but we can't think of anything else right now. All my bloods came back within normal ranges and my scan showed everything to be in order so they are now focusing on him, bless his heart.
xx


----------



## Janie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Maria G

I'm no expert on this...but my DH had several sperm tests over the last 3 years and he had a high level of abnormalities and poor motility - such that the doctors were concerned.  

At the time my gynaecologist told me that men's sperm is very subjective dependent on what they've eaten that day, how they've slept etc etc.  So you can have a good/bad result one day and the opposite another day.  It's best for him to know this so he doesn't stress himself out about it because that won't help either!

However I read that some factors do affect men's sperm including some research done in Spain and in the UK which to me were news,  for example;

- eating too much red meat can affect sperm count/quality
- laptops and mobile phones can affect sperm count/quality (putting laptops on your lap and keeping mobile phones in pockets are probably best avoided.)
- Alcohol and smoking affects sperm
- Stress affects sperm too


there was also some dietary advice that had been tested and proven;

- tomato soup helps sperm count/quality 
- daily smoothies made from berries 
- regular gentle exercise
- a diet rich in plenty of fresh food and vegetables.

I also ditched the use of my microwave (as difficult as it was!!) 

I had my husband eat berries and tomato soup for weeks before he tested again, and the results were a marked improvement.

My IVF clinic also told me that ejaculation every 2-3 days is known to improve sperm count/quality.

I hope this helps....please let me know...and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Maria G -really hope to get some answers. It does sound (to me but i'm not a medicak e pert) like a medical issue rather than lifestyle for there to be such dramatic fall in numbers ..my DP has had varying counts from 12m to 40m and was best after taking supplements but zero may indicate a blockage maybe..he's not had any sporting injuries? Hope they have some answers for you. Have you had your AMH tested as this will give you an indication of egg quality?

LJ x


----------

